# Huntemup.com



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

Have a quick question. Anyone use this website to order training products? I see that they pay all shipping on orders over $250 and take $20 off of orders over $250 and $30 off of orders over $550. Iam looking to buy a couple new wingers and found this to be a great deal. However, Iam wondering if it is too good to be true as I dont want to wait 2 months for my order or have something else go wrong. They look legit. I guess Iam just being cautious throwing down as much money as Iam about to.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I believe I bought a couple wingers from them as well during their free shipping deal a year ago or so. Came quick and the shipping was in deed free.


----------



## Greg Gustafson (Aug 3, 2009)

Huntemup.com is a National Sponsor of HRC. Joe runs at both AKC and HRC hunt tests


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Joe is a standup guy....ordered from him on several occasions too. No problems....even ordered a winger. Got it very quick.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I have done quite a bit of business with those guys.
Could not be happier.

They support our games, great service and great guys to train with as well.



rk


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I ordered two bumper boys last year from Joe and they arrived very quickly. I highly recommend huntemup.com!!


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome, thanks I will place my order then!


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, bought 2 Gunners Ups from them last year and all my electronics. Great service and shipped fast.


----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

Had very good support on my orders and questions from Huntemup


----------



## tom476 (Dec 8, 2009)

I met them at Pheasant fest and bought a winger from them. Great guys and really treated me right. Will buy from them again.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

ChocoLab21 said:


> They look legit.


 
Joe is legit and a good guy. That's my dog on the puppy picture on his website.I wouldn't give that out to just anybody.


----------



## DalecWilson (Feb 25, 2010)

I've bought from them with great results.
Dale


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Great business, fast and friendly.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I Like em, got two BB's and a GU from them, with electronic's and everything I needed to get going. Very personalized service! 

Although I buy most of my stuff from our sponsor's on this web site!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Most of you must please easily  . My purchase was not error free including the billing, which I had to dispute with the CC company. 

Caveat Emptor....................


----------

